

Camping is not for the faint of heart - miguelgazela
http://lifebyblackhole.blogspot.pt/2012/08/camping-is-not-for-faint-of-heart.html

======
lutusp
A quote: "We arrive at the park and have to mount everything. This involves
removing all the gear from the car ..."

Wait -- based on the article title, I thought this was about camping. In
camping, you put on a backpack, walk away from civilization, choose a spot
suitable to put up a tent or throw a sleeping bag on the ground, and stay a
while.

No park, no car, no bathroom. The author is misusing the word "camping" to
refer to going to a car park.

Another quote: " ... all the usually long trips to the bathroom (if you're
lucky it's just 50 meters from your tent) ..."

This is depressing. I'll bet this guy has never camped in his life. Where I
camp, I have to think of a way to keep the bears out of my tent.

One of my camps in Alaska:
[http://arachnoid.com/alaska2008/graphics/pws_naked_island_20...](http://arachnoid.com/alaska2008/graphics/pws_naked_island_2008_07_03_003_small.jpg)

